# Dedicated subforums for Cubase/Logic/the major DAWs?



## Vik (Jul 2, 2019)

Based on this DAW poll, it seems that Cubase and Logic are the two most used DAWs among composers working with virtual instruments - especially Cubase, but that could change now when Logic has track disable, articulations sets and hopefully more features for composers/VI users in the future. Anyway – a quick search showed me that there are circa 1250 threads dedicated to each of them. 

IMO it would be good with a dedicated area for each of these DAWs, mainly because it would make it easer for users to find help (tips, troubleshooting etc) that way. Subforums for other DAWs could follow later. What do others think?


----------



## fiestared (Jul 2, 2019)

Vik said:


> Based on this DAW poll, it seems that Cubase and Logic are the two most used DAWs among composers working with virtual instruments - especially Cubase, but that could change now when Logic has track disable, articulations sets and hopefully more features for composers/VI users in the future. Anyway – a quick search showed me that there are circa 1250 threads dedicated to each of them.
> 
> IMO it would be good with a dedicated area for each of these DAWs, mainly because it would make it easer for users to find help (tips, troubleshooting etc) that way. Subforums for other DAWs could follow later. What do others think?


very good idea


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 2, 2019)

+1


----------



## steveo42 (Jul 2, 2019)

+1


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 2, 2019)

The question is, where do you draw the line? The two most popular DAWs? The five most popular? Ten? I don't have an answer, but I think the question is worth asking.

Personally, when I have an issue with Studio One or Reaper (the ones I use most frequently) I don't seem to have any trouble finding relevant threads.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 2, 2019)

This section isn't busy enough to require splitting up


----------



## VinRice (Jul 2, 2019)

Good idea +1 Where do you draw the line? Logic and Cubase are the most used by miles - no brainer


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jul 2, 2019)

Great. I’ve used Logic since Notator SL and Logic 1.0


----------



## Vik (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi, wcreed51, it wasn’t thinking so much about how busy it was, but about the number of existing threads mainly dedicated to the Logic/VI combination, the Cubase/VI combination etc. have a lot of interesting topics that I, if I were new to all this, would be interested in discovering without searching for them. So to me, who have interest in both Cubase and especially Logic, this place is a more interesting Logic forum than eg. Gearslutz of Logic Pro Help. But that's because I'm aware of the many threads here. For a newcomer, it may seem that there are some occasional threads here and there... which often results in starting new threads about topics that have been covered earlier. Even with a dedicated forum to each of these DAWs, there would be around 60-70 pages of threads dedicated to each of them.
With dedicated sections, the built in "Search this forum only" function this community has would also become more useful.
My guess is that there would be more Cubase/Logic (etc) users who would find VI-C through search engines with dedicated subforums, and this could (still guessing of course) trigger more busy-ness here.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 3, 2019)

It would certainly facilitate browsing through e.g. Cubase posts more easily. There is a tremendous amount of good information in this DAW sub-forum. I often go here before visiting Cubase's official forums.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 3, 2019)

This suggestion has come up before I think. I've moved the thread to the forum suggestions sub-forum to hopefully get a bit more attention from the other mods.
I think it's a valid suggestion, and I believe VI-Control might have a face-lift scheduled for some time this year, so a general clean-up and re-thinking of the forum/subforum structure could be on the cards.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 3, 2019)

Leon Portelance said:


> Great. I’ve used Logic since Notator SL and Logic 1.0



And have I, Leon.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 3, 2019)

I think I tend to agree with some others, splitting it up is not my preference. There are other DAW's, there are plenty of Reaper users on here too, for example. And DP and StudioOne are not irrelevant. I like it all in one room, plus sometimes the topics overlap, Logic users are interested in things being discussed related to other DAW's, many people on this forum are using more than one DAW over time. There are many DAW specific questions which are not specific to the particular DAW being used, etc. That makes ViControl kind of special in a way because it is more of a general DAW use forum as it pertains to the way most of the people here are working with them. There already exist Cubase, LogicPro, Reaper specific forums with excellent specific help there, if you really want to get deep into one daw or the other I see that as the place to go.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> I think I tend to agree with some others, splitting it up is not my preference. There are other DAW's, there are plenty of Reaper users on here too, for example. And DP and StudioOne are not irrelevant. I like it all in one room, plus sometimes the topics overlap, Logic users are interested in things being discussed related to other DAW's, many people on this forum are using more than one DAW over time. There are many DAW specific questions which are not specific to the particular DAW being used, etc. That makes ViControl kind of special in a way because it is more of a general DAW use forum as it pertains to the way most of the people here are working with them. There already exist Cubase, LogicPro, Reaper specific forums with excellent specific help there, if you really want to get deep into one daw or the other I see that as the place to go.



I do also agree with this. But while splitting up the subforums might not be the best approach, I'm hopeful for a cleaner and more user-friendly tagging or filtering system that would essentially achieve the same thing.
There is already a relatively under-utilized tagging system in place for new threads, for which users can limit their search results to threads containing that tag, but my gut tells me there is still room for improvement. So i hope to explore that once the back-end of vic has been updated.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 3, 2019)

using tags per DAW is an excellent idea


----------



## Vik (Jul 3, 2019)

But we're already using tags, aren't we? 

As you know, I prefer to have the subforum options in addition to tags... (can we search on threads based on tags, anyone?) but tend to think now that maybe it would be better with subforums for all the major DAWs (Cubase, Logic, Reaper, Studio One, Digital Performer, FL Studio, Live and Pro Tools). A solution like eg. this would make it so much easier to see all the new threads about each of the DAWs.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 3, 2019)

SlickDeals.net gives you categories to pick when you post deals you find (Photo, Electronics, etc). A dropdown list when you post here could help searches. Problem is two-fold though: 1) what if you want to know how to pull of a non-specific DAW task, and 2) Our threads change direction like the wind just by natural discussion. We could TRY to stay on track but that never happens, lol! if someone posts a question about Cubase Expression Maps and a Studio One user sees this and wants to know what a workaround is, it's natural to ask in the thread as opposed to firing up a separate thread in a separate category. We could and SHOULD, but it'll never happen. Then we start jumping on the person who asked something off-topic and so we gently or not-so-gently correct THAT anomaly, and the atmosphere tanks site-wide when the claws come out. Just a thought... 

About the only separated thread that really works is the Newbie questions because we can ask our level 101 stuff without trying to put on airs that we actually have a clue, which we don't. When the discussion is heavy in a normal forum and someone pipes in with "Hey, what's MIDI?", you feel the disturbance in the force, lol!

Thing is, I hopped over to Cubase 10 Pro eight weeks and I'd LOVE a forum just on that, believe me! So I'm a +1 although I don't think it's gonna happen, as much as I'd love it. BUT, https://musictechtuition.com/books/complete-guide-music-technology/the-complete-guide-to-music-technology-using-cubase-10/ (this book) arrived last week and it covers a mountain, so I have a printed Cubase forum on my nightstand at least.


----------



## Josh Richman (Jul 5, 2019)

+1


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 6, 2019)

Vik said:


> A solution like eg. this would make it so much easier to see all the new threads about each of the DAWs.


Unless I'm mistaken, in that Gearslutz example, you can't look at all the DAW threads at once. You have to select which DAW, and then only see those specific threads until you click back. I could be mistaken, though?

If we split the topics, ideally we could also have an option so people can see all topics, rather than choosing specific DAWs. I don't think that's possible right now, but as Jayden said, we have an upgrade to Xenforo 2 coming up, so maybe we can do stuff like that then.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 6, 2019)

I would like a dedicated Cakewalk By Bandlab forum thanks.


----------



## Vik (Jul 6, 2019)

I believe Gearslutz had a solution where there were specific subforums for the main DAWs, but where all other posts (eg threads comparing DAWs) were listed under the overview of all the subforums (where it now says "There are no posts in this forum".

That would, IMO, be a better solution than the current GS solution.

Maybe one of these add-on does what you describe?

https://xenforo.com/community/resources/wms-cascading-thread-listings.5011/
https://xenforo.com/community/resources/aggregating-forums.6633/



Dewdman42 said:


> I like it all in one room, plus sometimes the topics overlap, Logic users are interested in things being discussed related to other DAW's, many people on this forum are using more than one DAW over time.


 See above, Dewdman... I think we could have both that and dedicated forums.


----------



## Vik (Aug 11, 2019)

wcreed51 said:


> This section isn't busy enough to require splitting up


Yet there are several subforums here which less than 100 threads. Agree that too many subforums easily can be too much, but if all the DAW subforums would be placed inside the main DAW subforum, I don't think that would cause too much clutter.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 11, 2019)

Having them as sub forums of a dedicated DAW forum makes the most sense...

Also agree with lots of previous comments... I often search here long before I dig through Logic Pro help, abletons forum, etc... Overall it’s a great idea.


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 21, 2020)

I would really like a subforum for

Studio One

I know the presonus forum, but it is not good to be honest and the community here is better. So I usually want to talk here, not at presonus.

I also want to subscribe to such a subforum to help others. But I don't want to subscribe to a general daw forum. 

A way between maybe would be to subscribe to tags. But it seems not to be possible and often users forget to set tags with their posts.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 24, 2020)

chillbot said:


> I would like a dedicated Cakewalk By Bandlab forum thanks.


----------

